# 751d wiring



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

have terminal blocks for wiring from 751s to the switch ( 2 rows ) , how do u handle the 3 wires needed . some way to run the common ?
mike


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

The common can daisy chain from twin coil to twin coil etc with a home run to the power supply. The 751d uses the common for the capacitor and LEDs if you use them.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*daisy chain*

could you still use male/female connectors in case switch goes bad ? sorry for all the dumb questions.
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You could use plug/jack connectors at your
turnouts, but using the 751D with it's built-in
Cap discharge unit it's very unlikely you'll
have a turnout failure.

I use wire nuts, but others use 'suitcases'
to connect the turnout motors. 
Still others solder their connections. All
are right.

Don


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

No such thing as a dumb question. Sure connectors would be fine and by switch I assume you mean the twin coil solenoids. If so, the solenoid has screw terminals so it is easy to lift the wire and replace. It is just one more possible spot for problems though
so I would think they are not needed.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*connectors*

I would make a drop wire connector , wire to the 3 screws but then male/female connector at other end under table .
mike


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*ken classix audio*

what a nice guy to deal with . got some 751ds from him to wire atlas switches . hope its ok for shout out about component suppliers .
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely, we all appreciate hearing about a source
that offers excellent service. It's also good when a
forum member reports when the service ain't so hot.

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*new question*

solder wires to the switch or could you screw the wires to it ?
mike


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

https://www.pololu.com/product/1929 -- crimp tool
https://www.pololu.com/category/70/crimp-connector-housings -- connector housing
https://www.pololu.com/product/1931 and the female version -- pins
There a little expensive at Pololu but they are quick and have a nice selection. Banggood sells kits of these. A good crimp tool is important. No soldering makes all kinds of sizes, but are not designed for high current. If you want high current, use "power poles"


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*not to be a stupo*

how do they connect ?
mike


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

you use male and female pins, The plastic pin holders accept either type of pins. They look like this when used.







I use them all over. No soldering so they are a quick build.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*751ds*

I was talking about the switch itself , connecting to the circuit board . I have male /female connectors . just was looking for simple way to connect to circuit board. but thank you for suggestions .
mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mike

I think some of us, including me, are unsure of
exactly what you are asking.

The 751 D is effectively a DPDT switch with
an added capacitor discharge unit.

One wire from the 751 goes to straight terminal
on turnout. Another wire from the 751 goes to
the divert. 

There is a common that goes to each turnout.

The other terminals are for connecting LED signals.

Don


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

*sorry dont know all the correct terminology*

something like this . just looking for ideas . not sure of the size . don't mind soldering something to it , but have ability to move wires around just in case .
mike


----------

